# How can you afford so many frogs?



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

How do some of you guys have over 20 tanks and 50 frogs. I know most of yall are adults and earn income but i did some quick math and a cheap, basic setup with one frog would cost at least 100 dollars and then 40 for shipping if you dont have a local source. I am just trying to fathom this out of curiosity. Plus, to care for this many creatures must be extremely difficult and time consuming. I realize that you have expierience though. Do you know significantly cheaper places to get your supplies or do you dish up the money?about how much does one setup cost for you guys without the frog. Again i am just wondering. The frog rooms i have seen are really cool.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Over the years people add to their collections, not only by purchasing frogs, but by trading frogs and supplies. Some people are so devoted to the hobby that they will almost do anything for their frogs.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

theres many ways members here have so many tanks and frogs. members barter among each other and sometimes we may get a few breaks and get really good deals. i think some hobbiest have aquired them over time and some just dove right in. this hobby is pretty addicting but very satisfying.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't forget that a successful breeding pair can pay for several more setups thru the sales of their offspring.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Time time time time time time and more time. I don't have a huge frog room, but I do have a sizable collection of rare frogs (not going to get into the rarity and what I have, but a sample would be escudo, grannies, vicentei...please no PM's). Also, being an adult does not mean that you can get all the frogs you want, there are bills, tax, mortgage, ect. Being younger means most money you pull in can go to frogs. 
Just save up your money, that's the first thing I learned. Be very responsible and cautious with your money too. I can't tell you where to get money other than selling things but look around for good deals, you will find them if you dig deep. In other word, look for good deals, save your money, be patient, and stay younger for as long as possible.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Stock up on tanks during the PetCo dollar a gallon sale. Re-use things that can be sanitized. Trade froglets with other froggers. Save up for that special frog that you must have


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool. Your devotion to the hobby inspires me. I use to sell drawings ( im a pretty good artist) to make money. Then i got lazy lol. I have thousands saved up but im not sure i want to pour a big chunk into vivs.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Like most say.. froglets from your breeding frogs will cover a majority of everything. I on the other hand am impatient and am usually paying bills and finding whatever extra money I have to buy something new. lol. "Can I go with only spending 10 bucks for food this next week... Yeah I will make it happen" is the common thought in my head after frog related fun presents itself... Also, the question about how do we do it?? The first thing I say when something comes up and I want to bring another tank or frog home... "Hooooonnnnneeeeeey... how much do you love me?" Or... "hey lady.. if I bring -insert frog name here- home.. are you going to leave me?" About the only two questions I have to ask when I really want something haha.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> Like most say.. froglets from your breeding frogs will cover a majority of everything. I on the other hand am impatient and am usually paying bills and finding whatever extra money I have to buy something new. lol. "Can I go with only spending 10 bucks for food this next week... Yeah I will make it happen" is the common thought in my head after frog related fun presents itself... Also, the question about how do we do it?? The first thing I say when something comes up and I want to bring another tank or frog home... "Hooooonnnnneeeeeey... how much do you love me?" Or... "hey lady.. if I bring -insert frog name here- home.. are you going to leave me?" About the only two questions I have to ask when I really want something haha.


Thats hilarious. Has she left yet?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Nope. Infact if it were not for her, I wouldnt have my new trio of red basti's


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

volcano23000 said:


> Cool. Your devotion to the hobby inspires me. I use to sell drawings ( im a pretty good artist) to make money. Then i got lazy lol. I have thousands saved up but im not sure i want to pour a big chunk into vivs.


Have you thought about doing frog artwork? I bet lots of us would buy it for our frog rooms.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> Nope. Infact if it were not for her, I wouldnt have my new trio of red basti's


Nice! Looks like shes a keeper.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

volcano23000 said:


> Cool. Your devotion to the hobby inspires me. I use to sell drawings ( im a pretty good artist) to make money. Then i got lazy lol. I have thousands saved up but im not sure i want to pour a big chunk into vivs.


They were two T&B auratus. Honestly, if you have a few grand saved I think you should definitely put down $300 for a tank and a nice pair of frogs, maybe a pair of tincs. 

D


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> 11. They were two T&B auratus. Honestly, if you have a few grand saved I think you should definitely put down $300 for a tank and a nice pair of frogs, maybe a pair of tincs.
> 
> D


Ooor, go cheap on the frog tank and save the money for that new car that will be coming up in a couple years


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

I have found the initial set up to be the the most expensive, keeping them once your set up is really not bad. I don't see much of a difference in keeping 10 frogs as to keeping 30(money wise) but I keep mostly thumbs. Just a little more time and work. Look for people that are looking to make a quick buck with good bloodlines and you can pick up their stuff pretty reasonable. As they soon realize it takes some dedication.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> Ooor, go cheap on the frog tank and save the money for that new car that will be coming up in a couple years


I'm too addicted...

D


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Regular bank robberies and the occasional liquor store.


----------



## qtrhorse89 (Jun 25, 2012)

For me it's a matter of shop smart. I waited until things like my tank were on sale. I went with a local breeder instead of paying for shipping when I got my frogs. I purchased plants locally and used clippings to avoid contamination. I breed my own food instead of buying it. That being said I only have my trio of terribs but I also have a ferret with extensive medical needs and a reef tank so my pet hobby adds up to quite a bit of my budget. It's all about shopping smart, save for when you really want something, don't buy things you don't have the money for and maintain a spending balance between fun and necessity. If you are that young and have that much money saved up I'd go with Frogface's suggestion budget for a nice standard set-up and a pair of frogs that you like but won't break the bank. I personally think several of the "rat breeds" aka cheap frogs are quite pretty and I'd rather have them being new to the hobby than a rare, reclusive, hard to keep, super expensive species. That way you can get the car you'll want in a few years when the almighty availability of wheels takes precedence over anything else. lol


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

frogface said:


> ooor, go cheap on the frog tank and save the money for that new car that will be coming up in a couple years :d


exactly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

frogface said:


> Have you thought about doing frog artwork? I bet lots of us would buy it for our frog rooms.


You really think so or are you kidding? What are you talkin about pricewise and what type of compositions do you meen?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Check this post for a Tx frogger group. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/826687-post14.html


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

frogface said:


> Check this post for a Tx frogger group. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/826687-post14.html


Thats my thread lolololololol
Problem is, i dont have a yahoo account and i dont know how to use yahoo groups


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

volcano23000 said:


> You really think so or are you kidding? What are you talkin about pricewise and what type of compositions do you meen?


I am not kidding! There is a fella on here who is a professional artist. He does magnificent oil paintings but his prices are high because he is a professional (really, his artwork deserves the prices). I think I am probably not the only one who would love some original frog room artwork, but, can't afford the price of a professional artist. In fact, another young fella was selling prints of photos he did of frogs and also frog mouse pads. I bought a few of those. Very nice. 

Here are some links to those ads:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-classifieds/72633-mouse-pads-frog-pads.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-classifieds/73167-frog-prints.html

I wouldn't know how to price original artwork. Here's a link to the oil painter. Maybe he could advise you: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/78359-giant-orange-oil-painting.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

volcano23000 said:


> Thats my thread lolololololol
> Problem is, i dont have a yahoo account and i dont know how to use yahoo groups


I don't either. Maybe send a PM to the person who posted that and ask her for some help either with getting hooked up with the group or finding someone local for frogs.


----------



## luevelvet (Apr 1, 2009)

Patience is a virtue. Right now, you can house a pair of thumbs for a few hundred to get started and not much to keep them going. You wouldn't need more than that until you're ready for something else. By that time you will see how easy it is for us to spend a good deal of money for what we're looking for. Especially if you've been waiting years for certain species to come around.  

I've also found the older I get the more my hobbies take up! 

Cheers!

Luis


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Somtin funny( kind of) I have 3 frogs and getting 11 more. Of course I'm " recovering" from an incident... That happened a little while ago.
Just remember to keep money LOCKED up.
Mike


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

froggies3 said:


> Over the years people add to their collections, not only by purchasing frogs, but by trading frogs and supplies. Some people are so devoted to the hobby that they will almost do anything for their frogs.


True. It's been 8 months and I'm obsessed with em. I have frog fever
Mike


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You know what I thought would be cool to do? Have people send pics of their frogs and have someone draw or paint them to sell back to them. I thought about doing it myself but I don't think I have the drawing chops for it


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

People pay me to torture them.... So, pain and suffering pay for my frogs


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> You know what I thought would be cool to do? Have people send pics of their frogs and have someone draw or paint them to sell back to them. I thought about doing it myself but I don't think I have the drawing chops for it


Funny thing I thought about it too. I'm willing to try also. If anyone wanted I would draw their frog or frogs and then send the pic back too them. I never gotten less then 115 percent in art class


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would recommend setting up an ad page in the Classified section and maybe posting a couple sample pics. You'd need to figure out prices and sizes. I'd say whatever you are comfortable with, as far as size. Maybe standard 8x11 or whatever it is for art paper. 

I have no idea for prices. 

Plants & Supplies Classifieds - Dendroboard


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> I would recommend setting up an ad page in the Classified section and maybe posting a couple sample pics. You'd need to figure out prices and sizes. I'd say whatever you are comfortable with, as far as size. Maybe standard 8x11 or whatever it is for art paper.
> 
> I have no idea for prices.
> 
> Plants & Supplies Classifieds - Dendroboard


I was talking free... I will indeed do that though. I will also give credit to you!
Mike


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

mfsidore said:


> I was talking free... I will indeed do that though. I will also give credit to you!
> Mike


Good grief! Not for free! We are talking frog money here. There's tanks and plants and frogs to buy! 

eta: I don't know if this helps, but, I would be willing/able to pay between 20-40 dollars for a frog drawing or painting. That said, it still might be worthwhile for you guys to talk to the professional artist about this.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey, we are are very generous and nice to our elders on the boards, so if he wants to do it for free, he'll do it for free. 

I was also thinking about printed frogs on the back of phone cases or bracelets. 

I have a surplus of varadero that are hopefully bring me some income that i can use towards my next frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well free is very nice, but, this whole thread is about how to afford frogs. One way to afford them is to sell stuff


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

For me, it all started a long time ago, from day 1 I knew I was hooked! So, guess what made it to every Christmas list, Birthday gift list, every good report card, Easter basket content list, Halloween (no candy for ME).Graduation gift lists. Then I got a job, budgeted in a huge amount for my frogs. Then when I was running out of holidays, I had to think fast... How can I make new holidays to get more frogs and frog stuff. Then it hit me, anniversaries, Valentines days, so I got married, even then, I wanted more .. so, I had a daughter, Fathers Day and Christmas and Birthday gifts from 2 people!! Woo-hoo!!! Although this is a true story, it was a bit exaggerated ..my advice is to start out small and avoid the urge to go too fast and you'll appreciate every single frog you obtain.Never get more than you can handle because then it becomes a chore and you may lose interest and your frogs may suffer. Anyway, best of luck and ENJOY!!!

Oh, PS, I love my wife and daughter very much.. (disclaimer), lol

Peter Keane
JungleWorld


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

If you love it enough you'll find the money. You'll convince yourself you can afford it. I sometimes say, "I could be out spending the money at the bar." or "I deserve it because I did xy or z." In reality, it is a hobby, I enjoy it, and there are only so many things in life that are enjoyable and enjoyment is a good investment. I don't even look at my frogs that often but I just like that they're there and I always like hearing them. If you want to afford them and find it tough I offer several tips. If you smoke save yourself 6 or 7 bucks a day and buy yourself 200 dollars worth of frogs at the end of the month. If you drink a soda every day save yourself 45 dollars a month. If you go to the bar every weekend....if you buy 100 dollar shoes every time get yourself some 45 dollar NB's....etc. If you're really desperate eat Top Ramen for a month.
Yes I spend 100+ on every tank I build and yes I could make them cheaper but a major part of what I enjoy is building the habitat.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> Good grief! Not for free! We are talking frog money here. There's tanks and plants and frogs to buy!
> 
> eta: I don't know if this helps, but, I would be willing/able to pay between 20-40 dollars for a frog drawing or painting. That said, it still might be worthwhile for you guys to talk to the professional artist about this.


Point taken, withy that being said ill have people pay if they want to and or like the picture.
Mike


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

You have to search for deals. There are people out there that aren't trying to make money on the frogs and only want to recoup what they've spent on raising the frogs to a healthy sellable age. Once you get old enough to drive, you can work out deals where you pick up and they don't have to ship. Lots of people don't want the hassle of shipping. I drove 3 hours each way last week to pick up 7 frogs. It cost me 100 dollars for frogs and about 30 bucks in gas. Definitely well worth the trip for a proven pair and 5 healthy juveniles. The owner didn't want to deal with raising eggs, tads and froglets. 

Keep scanning for the deal.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Like many others have said... save and watch for deals. I have a pretty extensive collection now, but I have been in the hobby for almost 10 years. 

The most important thing I would say is just make sure what you get you like. I have seen many frogs come and go from popularity in the hobby, and thus what was very common at one point in time now you rarely see offered. The longer you are in it too, the more people you will get to know, and friends typically give friends good deals. 

As far as paying for them... a lot of saving, and a lot of trading. Several times I have traded plants and/or supplies for frogs. Once you get breeding as well, can trade froglets for other froglets. And then of course, just pay cash. Start mowing lawns, ask your parents for extra chores, shovel snow... whatever you have to do!


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

volcano23000 said:


> How do some of you guys have over 20 tanks and 50 frogs. I know most of yall are adults and earn income but i did some quick math and a cheap, basic setup with one frog would cost at least 100 dollars and then 40 for shipping if you dont have a local source. I am just trying to fathom this out of curiosity. Plus, to care for this many creatures must be extremely difficult and time consuming. I realize that you have expierience though. Do you know significantly cheaper places to get your supplies or do you dish up the money?about how much does one setup cost for you guys without the frog. Again i am just wondering. The frog rooms i have seen are really cool.


Everything is relative, and most hobbies get a pretty broad spectrum of involvement. For comparison, you could have a good start on a pretty nifty frog room for the amount of money an aquarium hobbyist would invest in a fully equipped large (say, 200G or up) reef tank, and there's no shortage of people with those.


----------



## jloucks (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, I studied hard and earned a Bachelor of Science in Information Systems and a Masters in Information Science. Then I landed a very good job that pays commensurate with my education and experience.

Basically I am smarter than average (or more OC at least), worked hard, and now make a lot of money. 

Still sorry about what happened to your frog. *shudders*


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

jloucks said:


> Well, I studied hard and earned a Bachelor of Science in Information Systems and a Masters in Information Science. Then I landed a very good job that pays commensurate with my education and experience.
> 
> Basically I am smarter than average (or more OC at least), worked hard, and now make a lot of money.
> 
> Still sorry about what happened to your frog. *shudders*


That is something that is very good to keep in mind, IMO. Working hard now for the big pay off later. I think the youngsters on this board are all smarter than average and have big things ahead of them


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

To this day I can`t figure out how some of you do it with 20,30,40, tanks. I`m down to 3 tanks and 6 frogs and I can barely handle that.
I think you`re all freakin bat shit!

John ( 7yr member)


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> To this day I can`t figure out how some of you do it with 20,30,40, tanks. I`m down to 3 tanks and 6 frogs and I can barely handle that.
> I think you`re all freakin bat shit!
> 
> John ( 7yr member)


60ish tanks... still cheaper than some other addictions people have!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

therizman2 said:


> 60ish tanks... still cheaper than some other addictions people have!


Well done.

John


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> To this day I can`t figure out how some of you do it with 20,30,40, tanks. I`m down to 3 tanks and 6 frogs and I can barely handle that.
> I think you`re all freakin bat shit!
> 
> John ( 7yr member)


I think that's bat shit *crazy!* 

John, it's really not that much work as long as you don't pull eggs. That's where the work begins... If you weren't breeding at all, it would only take a few hours a week to maintain 20 tanks.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have 20 tanks, atm, and spend 30 min each morning and evening messing with the frogs. I could cut that down a bit if I just tossed the food at them and didn't engage in the messing. 

eta: Wait! That's 21 tanks. 22 when I set up the froglet grow out tank tomorrow


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

frogface said:


> I have 20 tanks, atm, and spend 30 min each morning and evening messing with the frogs. I could cut that down a bit if I just tossed the food at them and didn't engage in the messing.
> 
> eta: Wait! That's 21 tanks. 22 when I set up the froglet grow out tank tomorrow


See what I mean!!!!
She dosen`t even know how many tanks she has.

John


----------



## mankc (Jul 26, 2012)

I must say.. I started a lil less than a year ago and have now about 5 different species! They are freakn addcting..


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

frogface said:


> That is something that is very good to keep in mind, IMO. Working hard now for the big pay off later. I think the youngsters on this board are all smarter than average and have big things ahead of them


Awww. Thanks. Thats so sweet.


----------



## loveleucs (Apr 26, 2013)

I started with 3 leucomelas, one male and 2 females. After six months the male started calling and now I have a total of 17 new froglets. It is amazing to watch them grow, from eggs to froglets  Now is time to sell some of them. I'm thinking on buying Azureus this time.


----------

